# Sparky; A Pet Store betta



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Chapter 1: Hope after all
I felt cold water surge around my body as I was dumped in a plastic cup of doom. I charged the side of the cup. Over, over, and over........ "It's not going to work you know" I jumped, and turned around. A beautiful red halfmoon femal was looking at me, she said, "My name's Sasha. Your's?" I could just stare, she was so beautiful. I finally was able to say, "The name's Runner" Sasha stared at me, I twisted around to see what i looked like. I was a red crowntail with a blue wash. She suddenly blurted out, "Humans!!! Pick me!!" I started flaring as I saw two humans, a big male, and a little girl. The male picked me up, and said, "he looks healthy" I flared, hoping they would also pick Sasha. The little girl picked up Sasha, "Can we get her too?" The man nodded, he picked up all the supplies we needed, a nd walked to the front counter.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know, its terrible.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

its not terrible  just write chapter 2. then, we can see wat really happens


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

Definatly not horrible write some more I just love "love" intrests!! :brow:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

More please!


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

More please!! :notworthy:


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Chapter 2: Diaster Strikes*

I struggled in the bag, cold air suddenly filled it as the bag was opened. We were both dumped into the same tank, filflthy water, cold water. We both shivered, afraid to even move. Someone spilled food into our tank, we ran to eat it. Sasha looked at me, her face fell, "I know what they want" I looked at her, "What?" She looked at me with a sad face, "They know nothing about bettas, they just want us to breed. Well I'm not doing it, we can be rebels together." i nodded, "Agreed" So we both just swam around, the humans looked at us angrily. Suddenly the man punched the tank ut of anger, we yelled, air was all around us. We flopped around, thankfully the girl shrieked as put us in some water. I knew right then that little girl cared for us. The way she looekd at us, and saved our lives. But we could only hope she could save our lives once more, because the man was coming at us angrily.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O wow, i definitely need to see wat happens next.. so much suspense!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks!! I have recently been sucked into writing stories, I love writing them. This is my second story, I started another one, but I got bored with it. This one I wont get bored with. So much suspense.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

O.O Mean, mean man!!! Please write somemore!! The suspense it is KILLING me.....:shock2:


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you. I'll write some more after school


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

EEEEPP!! Can't Wait! :shock:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I swear I saw my life fashed before my eyes, all of sudden I was met by Silence and pitch darkness. A while later, I opened my eyes slowly, and...... Groaned. Sasha and I were back in the pet store. Again.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry about that, I accidently clicked summit, so this chapter is NOT done yet.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Chapter 3: Again*

I swear I saw my life fashed before my eyes, all of sudden I was met by Silence and pitch darkness. A while later, I opened my eyes slowly, and...... Groaned. Sasha and I were back in the pet store. Again. Looking around, I saw Sasha in a cup next to mine. Wiggling my pectoral fins to wake her, she slowly opened her eyes. Sasha nearly jumped right out of the cup, "NO!!!!!" I looked at her sadly, I felt the same way. As soon as I saw a human coming towards us, I could just hope she was nice. The lady picked us both gently, and said soothling, "You poor things, what nasty scratches!!!" We both knew right then, maybe we had found a good home after all.

(This is not even close to being done, trust me. Just gets better.;-))


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

^__^ OMG!!! O.O i hope they get better....


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll wrie some more, one sec.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

YAY!! :crazy: * <----- Errrr Woa!! Freaky Face *


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Chapter 4: Oh looks can be decieving alright.*

As we walked out, something didn't seem right about the girl. Right then, I knew this wouldn't end alright, why didnt I listen to my mom when she said looks can be decieving?! She shoved us into the care, she didnt even heat it up. Me and Sasha huddled together for warmth. The ride home was bumpy, by the time we got to the house there was barely any water left in the bag. Aparently when she bagged us up, she forgot to seperate us, and close the bag. The girl carried us inside, and dumped us in seperate tanks without even letting us adjust. Cold icy water surged over my little body, I instantly staretd swimming around madly, trying to get warm. The girl stared at like I was crazy. She suddenly reached inside sash'a tank, trying to catch her with her bare hands. She suddenly disapeared, my heart caught in my throiat? Did she get caught? The girl looked confused, so I didn't think so. I saw her hiding under a rock, where the little girl couldn't reach her. The little girl suddenly come towards me..........


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

O.O AHHHH!!!! more, more!! Don't Make me Beg!!! Oh wait I am....begging..... *confused self*


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

want more


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry I havent been writing, I will tomorrow.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

yay!! :rofl:


----------

